# Medlife Ambulance is a great company to work for!



## Sonmilku (Feb 7, 2012)

Medlife Ambulance in Los Angeles is an awesome place to work! I've been here for 3 weeks and I can tell already how much they are dedicated to EMS. So for those of you that are looking for a job in LA, Medlife is the place to be!!!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sonmilku said:


> Medlife Ambulance in Los Angeles is an awesome place to work! I've been here for 3 weeks and I can tell already how much they are dedicated to EMS. So for those of you that are looking for a job in LA, Medlife is the place to be!!!



Not to be mean but your view will more then likely change in a couple more months...


----------



## Sonmilku (Feb 7, 2012)

Please explain


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sonmilku said:


> Please explain



Views about employers and companies change the longer you are there.  Give it some time and see how it changes you.

Sent from my Android Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 7, 2012)

You are three weeks in which means a brand new employee. You haven't had alot of time to see all the good and bad about your company. As time goes on you will start to see everything and get to know more people that work there. 

It's pretty much the same thing when new employees get to drive code 3. The first month their hearts are pounding and they think it's soo cool. Then in a couple more months they will start to hate going code 3. When I drive code 3 I will shut the siren off whenever I can because it is pretty annoying.


----------



## Sonmilku (Feb 7, 2012)

Well I heard Medlife is going to run 911 in Canoga Park so I'm going to stay positive so they will like me enough to run those calls for them.


----------



## looker (Feb 7, 2012)

Are you sure that you are 3 weeks in and not part of management?


----------



## Sonmilku (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm just excited to be an EMT and I just found a site where I can express my happiness!


----------



## JENNI (Feb 7, 2012)

I started working there about 4 weeks ago its not so bad its probably the fact that i'm happy that I have a job right now.


----------



## Sonmilku (Feb 7, 2012)

That's cool! I'll be able to drive once I'm 21 in 3 years.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sonmilku said:


> Well I heard Medlife is going to run 911 in Canoga Park so I'm going to stay positive so they will like me enough to run those calls for them.



Where did you hear about this? Do they even have medics on staff? Are they even county licensed?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 7, 2012)

looker said:


> Are you sure that you are 3 weeks in and not part of management?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice pic!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 7, 2012)

JENNI said:


> I started working there about 4 weeks ago its not so bad its probably the fact that i'm happy that I have a job right now.



JENNI, can you back up these claims?


----------



## Chan (Feb 7, 2012)

I sent them my resume, never heard back.


----------



## Danno (Feb 7, 2012)

Gee, this doesn't sound fake at all.


----------



## JENNI (Feb 7, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> JENNI, can you back up these claims?



Do you want me back up that I work there or back up what he is saying that medlife is a great place to work for?


----------



## Danno (Feb 7, 2012)

Probably the work environment and the 911 in SFV.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 7, 2012)

Danno said:


> Probably the work environment and the 911 in SFV.



Yep


----------



## JENNI (Feb 7, 2012)

I would say its not a horrible place to work for. I've talked to alot of other EMTs here they all have different feelings about the company. Some don't like management and complain and there are some people who don't care as long as they get paid on time. So far I haven't had any complaints about the management or the other EMTs but then again it can change since i've only been working there for a about month. Also I haven't heard anything about the 911 rumors that he is speaking of either so I can't deny or confirm if its true or not.


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2012)

JENNI said:


> I would say its not a horrible place to work for. I've talked to alot of other EMTs here they all have different feelings about the company. Some don't like management and complain and there are some people who don't care as long as they get paid on time. So far I haven't had any complaints about the management or the other EMTs but then again it can change since i've only been working there for a about month. Also I haven't heard anything about the 911 rumors that he is speaking of either so I can't deny or confirm if its true or not.



Do you have Medics on staff?


----------



## JENNI (Feb 8, 2012)

Fish said:


> Do you have Medics on staff?



Not that I know of


----------



## FourLoko (Feb 8, 2012)

911 in Canoga Park, makes no sense, tis a small place

and you're 19? have you had any other jobs?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info JENNI, I'm wondering if anyone in Los Angeles has heard of this company, I haven't seen them around. It also looks like OP has gone mia.....


----------



## JENNI (Feb 8, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Thanks for the info JENNI, I'm wondering if anyone in Los Angeles has heard of this company, I haven't seen them around. It also looks like OP has gone mia.....



No problem


----------



## the.devil.himself (Feb 9, 2012)

i hear good and bad things about medlife


----------



## VCFD (Feb 10, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Thanks for the info JENNI, I'm wondering if anyone in Los Angeles has heard of this company, I haven't seen them around. It also looks like OP has gone mia.....



Yes, I've heard of this company - One of my co-workers was fired from there due to his poor attendance record. He says it was a good company to work for (He'd been there for several months), but as all IFT companies have, there were the downsides of it.

Medlife is a strictly IFT company, and according to my co worker, they don't have the capability to run 911 calls.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Feb 11, 2012)

Canoga Park? Would that if its true mean as back up for LA city or did the city incorporate in the years I have been out of the area?


----------



## looker (Feb 12, 2012)

Level1pedstech said:


> Canoga Park? Would that if its true mean as back up for LA city or did the city incorporate in the years I have been out of the area?



It's very likely bs post. I haven't seen any RFP for city of la for that area. Canoga Park in it self is very small area and haven't incorporated.


----------



## Bruiser (Feb 13, 2012)

hows the pay over there? and is there unlimited hours?


----------



## Chan (Feb 29, 2012)

Accepted a position for their OC crew. I thought it was odd they didn't administer any tests other than a drug test. But its still a job.


----------



## Metfan (Feb 29, 2012)

When do you start?


----------



## Chan (Mar 1, 2012)

Not sure. They told me to call them after I get my DOT. Which I hate the city for.


----------



## MRSA (Mar 5, 2012)

Sonmilku said:


> Well I heard Medlife is going to run 911 in Canoga Park so I'm going to stay positive so they will like me enough to run those calls for them.




Wait, really? I've been working there for over a year now and have NEVER once heard that :\

Yeah we did get some new ambulances but we don't even have enough jump bags for everyone so I kinda doubt it.

For what it's worth I've been here for awhile and I've heard all kinds of stories about other companies. I feel this company is better than most in a few ways and kinda crappy in a few others; but they're making improvements. I haven't even seen anyone ride in those beautiful new rigs we have now.


----------



## MedlifeEMT (Apr 9, 2012)

Medlife will not run 911 in the near future. They need to get their LA county certs first and have that for a couple years before they can even try... But as far as an LA county ift company goes... they are okay. Deff. not the best lol.


----------



## looker (Apr 10, 2012)

MedlifeEMT said:


> Medlife will not run 911 in the near future. They need to get their LA county certs first and have that for a couple years before they can even try... But as far as an LA county ift company goes... they are okay. Deff. not the best lol.



Why do they need to get la count cert to run 911 in city of la for example or surrounding city? While it now became mandatory that existing ambulance company apply for LA County if they are not already certified, that have nothing to do with 911 contract(s).


----------



## FourLoko (Apr 10, 2012)

all I know about them is that they have a bunch of new rigs so somebody's got the dollar bills


----------



## SoCal911 (Apr 10, 2012)

looker said:


> Why do they need to get la count cert to run 911 in city of la for example or surrounding city? While it now became mandatory that existing ambulance company apply for LA County if they are not already certified, that have nothing to do with 911 contract(s).



You answered your own question. 911 contracts require all the required county and city certs to be provided before they can bid. On top of that, they prefer previous 911 experience before they award a bid


----------



## looker (Apr 10, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> You answered your own question. 911 contracts require all the required county and city certs to be provided before they can bid. On top of that, they prefer previous 911 experience before they award a bid



You misunderstood me. Every ambulance company that wasn't licensed in the county had to apply. However they can still operate in the county while their application is pending. Nothing stops city from giving the contract. Yes cities do prefer prior 911 experience but look at Americare, they got one without having any.


----------



## jgmedic (Apr 10, 2012)

looker said:


> You misunderstood me. Every ambulance company that wasn't licensed in the county had to apply. However they can still operate in the county while their application is pending. Nothing stops city from giving the contract. Yes cities do prefer prior 911 experience but look at Americare, they got one without having any.



You mean Santa Monica? Americare has had the 911 contract in Villa Park for years.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 2, 2012)

Anybody actually work here that can shed some light on this company?


----------



## dl1245 (May 3, 2012)

I used to work there for 6 months up until I moved last month
 Starting pay is 10.50 with basically unlimited hours. Days are usually 5 days per week with only 10 and 24 her shifts so everyone gets overtime
 The rigs are all pretty good, the mgmt is all pretty chill, and they try to do only legit calls. I've never run a blatantly illegal call like others have said at their company
 50% dialysis calls, 30% er/ hospital, 20% psych seems about right. Thing I liked about this company was they made sure EMT looked proffesional and rigs were clean. They won't have medics anytime soon,but do run plenty of RT/RN calls. They always are hiring, so apply and your chances are good. One weird thing is they doont have any tests pre employment. They have stations in OC, covina area and LA.. IMO one of the better/ more legit places to work for IFT in so Cal. Hope this helps.


----------



## jp506 (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone know if they are currently hiring?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 5, 2012)

They are hiring. Call and ask for Jacob. That company is coming up....they just bought 5 new rigs. I'm still trying to figure out how this company doesn't have a county license while companies like GCTI and Mauran do.


----------



## jp506 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I'll definitely give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## tylerkd07 (Jun 5, 2012)

haha dont get me started with GCTI. :rofl:


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 5, 2012)

tylerkd07 said:


> haha dont get me started with GCTI. :rofl:



They're ridiculous dude....


----------



## looker (Jun 6, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> They are hiring. Call and ask for Jacob. That company is coming up....they just bought 5 new rigs. I'm still trying to figure out how this company doesn't have a county license while companies like GCTI and Mauran do.



It's pending. Till recently county license was not required as such unless you worked in uncorporated part of the county there was no point in getting one.


----------



## DarksideIV (Jun 7, 2012)

*Recently got picked up by Medlife*

They seem pretty legit... for someone who just interacted with their management. The pay rate is more decent than some companies out, base pay at 10.50 but with experience it varies. I myself am starting out at 12. So hope for the best out of this company


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 10, 2012)

Did you start already?


----------



## jp506 (Jun 14, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> They're ridiculous dude....



I've seen a few of their rigs around. What's so bad about the company? just curious:unsure:


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 14, 2012)

Medlife or GCTI?


----------



## jp506 (Jun 14, 2012)

Gcti


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 14, 2012)

That deserves it's own thread my friend.


----------



## jp506 (Jun 14, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> That deserves it's own thread my friend.



haha really? It's that bad?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 14, 2012)

From general consensus, I would say yes. Hopefully your job search is going well.


----------



## jp506 (Jun 14, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> From general consensus, I would say yes. Hopefully your job search is going well.



It's not going as well as I would like but I'm trying.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 14, 2012)

No word from Medlife?


----------



## jp506 (Jun 14, 2012)

I called but they said they weren't hiring. They told me to check back in about 3 weeks


----------



## DarksideIV (Aug 12, 2012)

*The sad thing about medlife*

As a current employee, I can tell you they give ZERO raises. So basically you're stuck till you decide to F off


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Aug 12, 2012)

DarksideIV said:


> As a current employee, I can tell you they give ZERO raises. So basically you're stuck till you decide to F off



They give performance-based raises.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 22, 2012)

Shut down. No longer allowed to operate in LA County.


----------



## Imacho (Nov 22, 2012)

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 22, 2012)

It's funny that they called all their employees saying that they're only closing for 2 weeks during the appeals process. If you look at this, it doesn't bode very well for them.
http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/AmbulanceLicensing/AmbOperAppReceived.pdf


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 22, 2012)

http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/AmbulanceLicensing/medlifeapp.pdf


----------



## MRSA (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, it's no good. Medlife is gone, and I don't think it'll get back up ever again. 

I hate looking for jobs again...geh.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 23, 2012)

They should've logically thought things through instead of buying Rolls Royces and Mercedes and shoving it in their employee's faces by saying they couldn't afford raises or Christmas bonuses. Good riddance to a company run by deplorable human beings.


----------



## looker (Nov 23, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> They should've logically thought things through instead of buying Rolls Royces and Mercedes and shoving it in their employee's faces by saying they couldn't afford raises or Christmas bonuses. Good riddance to a company run by deplorable human beings.



LOL, they took the risk of starting a company which ended up falling as result of county action. If it's that easy to run ambulance company why don't more people start it them self? Nothing wrong with them buying them self expensive cars.


----------



## looker (Nov 23, 2012)

MRSA said:


> Yeah, it's no good. Medlife is gone, and I don't think it'll get back up ever again.
> 
> I hate looking for jobs again...geh.



Did they fire everyone or are they still paying salary? If they fired everyone then yes they are likely gone.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 23, 2012)

Medicare fraud paid for those vehicles. Trust me. Also, not once did they donate any money or ambulances to their home country of Armenia. When a company like Mccormick donates ambulances to Yerevan, Armenia and Medlife doesn't, that's just sad.


----------



## looker (Nov 23, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Medicare fraud paid for those vehicles. Trust me. Also, not once did they donate any money or ambulances to their home country of Armenia. When a company like Mccormick donates ambulances to Yerevan, Armenia and Medlife doesn't, that's just sad.



Last time i checked they haven't been charged with Fraud. So until/unless that happens i am going to assume it's not being it's easy to call someone fraud when they are not here to defend them self. As for your second part, why should they? Is there some unwritten obligation to do so?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 23, 2012)

They wouldn't get shutdown if they were legitimate. And yes, I believe they were obligated to donate to Armenia. It's ridiculous not to, especially where they came from and what that country has gone through. It was the right thing to do. Selfish, immoral people who commit astonishingly deplorable acts deserve nothing less than to reap what they sow.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 23, 2012)

Who cares anyway, they'll be back as AMBULIFE and the whole process will start all over again. It's truly comical. The things dialysis money does to people....


----------



## looker (Nov 23, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> They wouldn't get shutdown if they were legitimate. And yes, I believe they were obligated to donate to Armenia. It's ridiculous not to, especially where they came from and what that country has gone through. It was the right thing to do. Selfish, immoral people who commit astonishingly deplorable acts deserve nothing less than to reap what they sow.



Their application was posted online by county and it looked like they satisfied all of the requirement. Plus they were licensed in LA and other cities. It almost seems like county is trying to limit amount ambulance are around in LA. Their director seemed to have been la county ems director for like 15 years. Seems unlikely that person like that would get involved in criminal enterprise. 

I am sorry but there is no obligation to help your old country.


----------



## looker (Nov 23, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Who cares anyway, they'll be back as AMBULIFE and the whole process will start all over again. It's truly comical. The things dialysis money does to people....



Please explain who should those on dialysis use? If they can't walk or need to be supervised during transportation should they just use regular car?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 23, 2012)

They wouldn't get shutdown if they were legitimate.


----------



## looker (Nov 23, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> They wouldn't get shutdown if they were legitimate.



Can you post reason why they got shutdown?  Do you know? I only able to find that they been denied license to operate in the county.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 23, 2012)

looker said:


> Please explain who should those on dialysis use? If they can't walk or need to be supervised during transportation should they just use regular car?



Here in ABQ there's a bus service for them. I love the fact that I don't get stuck doing too many dialysis derby calls


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 23, 2012)

There are countless number of patients who get transported via ambulance who don't need one. Don't give me that excuse please. These people get told by some family member how much money they could make taking MRS. TINKELBOTTOMS to dialysis so they start their own ambulance company with a bunch of EMTs who play dress up for a while until slowly but surely, the rules start getting bent a little bit to eventual full blown fraud. I'm not discounting companies that do the right thing, but Medlife my friend, was doing some dastardly things and they got shutdown for it. Not everything has a paper trail.


----------



## looker (Nov 23, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Here in ABQ there's a bus service for them. I love the fact that I don't get stuck doing too many dialysis derby calls



Bus is staffed with emt's?


----------



## looker (Nov 23, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> There are countless number of patients who get transported via ambulance who don't need one. Don't give me that excuse please. These people get told by some family member how much money they could make taking MRS. TINKELBOTTOMS to dialysis so they start their own ambulance company with a bunch of EMTs who play dress up for a while until slowly but surely, the rules start getting bent a little bit to eventual full blown fraud. I'm not discounting companies that do the right thing, but Medlife my friend, was doing some dastardly things and they got shutdown for it. Not everything has a paper trail.



Trust me when I tell you there is plenty of paper trail. There is regular audit. Yes i am sure rules get bend a little but if they committed total fraud they would be in the news like Alpha Ambulance was.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 23, 2012)

No one knows why they got shutdown for sure. But I'm sure everyone who worked there could think of many instances. You want an example? Billing BLS tracheostomy patients as being on a ventilator(that the company would bill the insurance as being their own but really, it was owned by the SNF) and requiring CCT RT dialysis transports.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 23, 2012)

looker said:


> Bus is staffed with emt's?



No. They need supervision in transport, but not by medically trained people. The driver is CPR/AED...which is essentially what an EMT-B is


----------



## leoemt (Nov 23, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> They wouldn't get shutdown if they were legitimate.



A lot of legitimate companies get shut down. There is a multitude of reasons why they could have been shut down. As a former business owner myself there are a lot i's to dot and t's to cross to keep a state happy. 

If they were involved in Criminal Enterprise and that was the reason for the shut down, then they would be facing criminal charges already. 

Just because they aren't donating ambulances to Armenia, doesn't mean they haven't been charitable to their old country. It is none of your business as to whether they are being charitable or not.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 23, 2012)

looker said:


> Trust me when I tell you there is plenty of paper trail. There is regular audit. Yes i am sure rules get bend a little but if they committed total fraud they would be in the news like Alpha Ambulance was.



I agree with this but I still think that something irked LA County into denying this company. Something was off.


----------



## looker (Nov 23, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> No one knows why they got shutdown for sure. But I'm sure everyone who worked there could think of many instances. You want an example? Billing BLS tracheostomy patients as being on a ventilator(that the company would bill the insurance as being their own but really, it was owned by the SNF) and requiring CCT RT dialysis transports.



If that is the case it should been reported and have them arrested.


----------



## looker (Nov 23, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> No. They need supervision in transport, but not by medically trained people. The driver is CPR/AED...which is essentially what an EMT-B is



Are you talking about gurney van? In California it's only covered by medicaid and they pay so little that company's only accept private pay.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 23, 2012)

Who knows, maybe someone tipped off LA County. At this point, it's all speculation. My strong opinions of vaguely legal ambulance companies aside, I think this company getting shutdown is the beginning of a huge change in the way EMS is done in LA County.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 23, 2012)

Seriously, something needs to be done about charging the full BLS rate for dialysis transports. Take the E out of EMT and just make medical technicians who provide transport for MRS. SHNIBBELMOOVINS drive a van.


----------



## looker (Nov 23, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Who knows, maybe someone tipped off LA County. At this point, it's all speculation. My strong opinions of vaguely legal ambulance companies aside, I think this company getting shutdown is the beginning of a huge change in the way EMS is done in LA County.




Only thing is clear if LA County is going to play hardball most company's will shutdown.


----------



## looker (Nov 23, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Seriously, something needs to be done about charging the full BLS rate for dialysis transports. Take the E out of EMT and just make medical technicians who provide transport for MRS. SHNIBBELMOOVINS drive a van.



Problem is medicare pays for ambulance  only, medi-cal (medicaid) pretty much do not. Rate for gurney vans are so low most do not accept medical. Who do you propose pay for it?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 23, 2012)

So Ameripride and Elite should be very worried. They are up for review next.


----------



## looker (Nov 23, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> So Ameripride and Elite should be very worried. They are up for review next.



So is AMT...will see how that goes.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 23, 2012)

looker said:


> Problem is medicare pays for ambulance  only, medi-cal (medicaid) pretty much do not. Rate for gurney vans are so low most do not accept medical. Who do you propose pay for it?



If insurance companies/Medicaid/Medicare realized what they were truly paying for, that would be the instigator of change.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 23, 2012)

looker said:


> So is AMT...will see how that goes.


Yes sir, I'll be watching. For mere curiosity actually, but still, I paid my dues in the LA IFT system. I'd like to see what becomes of it.


----------



## looker (Nov 23, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> If insurance companies/Medicaid/Medicare realized what they were truly paying for, that would be the instigator of change.



medicare refuses to make any changes. medi-cal refuses to pay more claiming they can't afford it . Basically it's catch 22.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well then, in the meantime, bring on the 523489723597823 ambulance companies in LA county!


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 24, 2012)

When I first got hired I thought FDNY EMS was the greatest thing in the world... 4 years later, it isn't... but they have paid me to sit in a paramedic class and it is still the most secure EMS job around.


Take the good with the bad. 

Sorry only read first page of thread don't know if i missed something.


----------



## seanjohngap (Nov 24, 2012)

I don't know if anyone remembers Ambumed, well they got shut down when I worked for them and guess who was running the company...... The same guy who went and opened Medlife lol


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 24, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised to see them come back as, after the numerous shutdowns, AMBUTRANSRENALMEDREACHGENTLEBROLIFE Ambulance.


----------



## TRSpeed (Nov 24, 2012)

Hahaha


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 24, 2012)

You won't be seeing these on the streets anymore


----------



## MRSA (Nov 24, 2012)

*cracking the knuckles now...*

Alright, let me throw in my piece here <3



Addrobo87 said:


> There are countless number of patients who get transported via ambulance who don't need one. Don't give me that excuse please. These people get told by some family member how much money they could make taking MRS. TINKELBOTTOMS to dialysis so they start their own ambulance company with a bunch of EMTs who play dress up for a while until slowly but surely, the rules start getting bent a little bit to eventual full blown fraud. I'm not discounting companies that do the right thing, but Medlife my friend, was doing some dastardly things and they got shutdown for it. Not everything has a paper trail.



Dastardly? Dude, there's an ambulance company I've heard tell of where your manager puts a package in the back of your rig, makes you drive to a dark alley, someone TAKES the package and you leave.

Some companies don't pay you on time. Some companies skim off your paycheck and everyone elses'. Some companies fire you for things you're not at fault for.

Medlife was very generous (often too generous) in giving the benefit of the doubt to there employees. I stayed because they gave me something ambulances companies usually won't; job security. I don't wanna feel disposable or replaceable.

I've seen Medlife make some mistakes, I've seen some of the :censored::censored::censored::censored:tier emts make BIGGER mistakes they had to clean up. In the end there just another BLS company; I'd say no crappier than any other company.

I mean I've heard TERRIBLE stuff about Enova. I never see a rig running, I always see 'em jumping it.



looker said:


> Did they fire everyone or are they still paying salary? If they fired everyone then yes they are likely gone.



They didn't fire anyone that I'm aware of. They havent even told us EMTS to start looking for another job. They told us to pick up our checks next week (Which yeah, pretty grim) but they intend to get this fixed and see it through (Even though it rally cant be fixed imo) but we'll see. They know there employees are looking for different companies, but they're laid off imo, not fired. Management has been at the office basically everyday since.



Addrobo87 said:


> They should've logically thought things through instead of buying Rolls Royces and Mercedes and shoving it in their employee's faces by saying they couldn't afford raises or Christmas bonuses. Good riddance to a company run by deplorable human beings.



I got a raise, but I had to ask for it. I'm not gonna lie, some of the emts I worked with here really DIDNT deserve raises. And those that did often didn't get it either. We always got paid holidays at least (8 hrs even if you didnt work) which was nice.



Addrobo87 said:


> No one knows why they got shutdown for sure. But I'm sure everyone who worked there could think of many instances. You want an example? Billing BLS tracheostomy patients as being on a ventilator(that the company would bill the insurance as being their own but really, it was owned by the SNF) and requiring CCT RT dialysis transports.



I don't know why, but the billing was either BLS CCT or RT. If your called required monitoring by an RT (whether trach of vent) you billed for the RT.

Because they have a trach they can't support there own airways. Hence the RT.

We had a separate box for billing for using our ventilators that no right minded EMT checked off unless they wanted to get chewed for. I don't feel what I did as an EMT here counts as fraud. I feel the RT's being there was for the patients safety and benefit. I'm not trained to screw with a trach.




Addrobo87 said:


> I agree with this but I still think that something irked LA County into denying this company. Something was off.



Something WAS off. What happened was because they closed down Ambumed for having too many patient deaths, they got pissed when the found all the same management was all just being recycled into MedLife. So they got mad and said "Show us the paperwork!" They wanted to see there list of accidents and deaths. I guess they showed them the paperwork and the board wasn't happy with it. Ambumed's past had a lot to do with this.




looker said:


> Only thing is clear if LA County is going to play hardball most company's will shutdown.



And honestly there are some companies that SHOULD. :censored::censored::censored::censored:, shoreline starts you at 8.00 an hour but they buy NEW rigs!? What the hell is that!



In the long run what this means is all the companies that can't play the game will sit on the side lines and other companies will come up to bat. In the end game, you'll have either the best ambulance companies getting stronger and providing more care, services, etc or you'll get a money hungry company that will treat employees like :censored::censored::censored::censored: because they won't have anywhere else to go get hired.

There are over 150 ambulance companies in SoCal alone.

I'm devastated to lose my job. I live alone and have NO family to back me, so I'm really out on a limb. I don't have a spouse so I'm screwed on that front, too. I'm making my way to other companies and shaking like a leaf in front of half of them because now I don't know who I can and can't trust.

Either way, this is probably for the better. I was planning on moving on from this company but I needed six more months before I was ready. 

But alas, life. Not med life, just. Life.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 24, 2012)

Don't worry....there are plenty of dialysismobiles....err, I mean ambulance companies where you're at. Keep your head up. I'm sure you got the best possible training and patient care experience at Medlife anyway.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 24, 2012)

And how long until LA County figures out that Medlife management will head over to their backup company AMBULIFE? The cycle of dialysis for Range Rovers lives on!


----------



## looker (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes some company start emts at minimum wage. They are able to do it because there is to many of you. If you can fire emt in the morning and hire a new one 2 hours later you know market is overloaded with emts


----------



## looker (Nov 24, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> You won't be seeing these on the streets anymore



They are still in orange county and they might use exception rule to bring patient in and take them back. Plus there is work in Ventura county etc. If medlife got enough money to cover their expenses for a month or so they will be fine. Remember their office is not getting raided by FBI, at least not yet.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 24, 2012)

MRSA said:


> We had a separate box for billing for using our ventilators that no right minded EMT checked off unless they wanted to get chewed for. I don't feel what I did as an EMT here counts as fraud. I feel the RT's being there was for the patients safety and benefit. I'm not trained to screw with a trach.


Yet there are patients who live at home with a trach. Just because a trach is present doesn't mean an RT is needed. 




> And honestly there are some companies that SHOULD. :censored::censored::censored::censored:, shoreline starts you at 8.00 an hour but they buy NEW rigs!? What the hell is that!



I'm sure those new rigs are going to last longer than a lot of the EMTs. Besides, God forbid that companies buy quality products when making capital purchases. I think this is the first time I've seen an EMT complaining that the ambulances at a company was too nice.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 24, 2012)

What he also isn't telling you is that medicare/medicaid caught on to Medlife's CCT ruse and basically said they would only pay for the actual vent patient as cct transports. So then a bunch of their "CCT" patients became BLS transports. EMTs are perfectly capable, per LA County protocol, to transport/ suction trach patients. You would think someone who has probably been a IFT emt for 8 years would have that figured out by now. Alas, I digress. If they actually trained their employees instead of farting around with their Jeeps, maybe they would still be around?


----------



## socalmedic (Nov 25, 2012)

looker said:


> ...Plus there is work in Ventura county etc....



I sure hope you dont plan on bringing your company into Ventura. there are only three companies licensed to pick up patients here, two if you count AMR/Goldcoast as one.

http://www.vchca.org/docs/emergency...11-suspension-memo-draft-16aug12.pdf?sfvrsn=0

http://www.vchca.org/ems/jobs


----------



## looker (Nov 25, 2012)

socalmedic said:


> I sure hope you dont plan on bringing your company into Ventura. there are only three companies licensed to pick up patients here, two if you count AMR/Goldcoast as one.
> 
> http://www.vchca.org/docs/emergency...11-suspension-memo-draft-16aug12.pdf?sfvrsn=0
> 
> http://www.vchca.org/ems/jobs



What you listed are just company that have contract in Ventura county, there are others that are licensed to work there.


----------



## MRSA (Nov 26, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Yet there are patients who live at home with a trach. Just because a trach is present doesn't mean an RT is needed.
> 
> 
> I'm sure those new rigs are going to last longer than a lot of the EMTs. Besides, God forbid that companies buy quality products when making capital purchases. I think this is the first time I've seen an EMT complaining that the ambulances at a company was too nice.




I think only one trach patient I transported lived at home, and we didn't have an RT for that one. It wasn't needed.

And the rigs I'm complaining about are at a different company, actually. Shoreline just bought a few new rigs but pay there employees 8.00 an hour. Then after probation they promise 10.00 an hour but from what I've heard less thant 20% make it past probation :\ That's where I draw the line.

And actually I've interviewed and submitted so many applications it's ridiculous. There really are too many of us out there; the worst part is a lot of 'em are turning into lifers! We need to get these lifers into school...shoot -I- need to get back into school. 

If I don't find a suitable company that's probably what I'll do.


----------



## socalmedic (Nov 26, 2012)

MRSA said:


> lot of 'em are turning into lifers! We need to get these lifers into school...shoot -I- need to get back into school.



the first step is admitting! it is a hard pool to jump into by you will thank yourself in 10 years by going back to school. I am happily giving up my social life for the next 3 years!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 26, 2012)

MRSA said:


> And the rigs I'm complaining about are at a different company, actually. Shoreline just bought a few new rigs but pay there employees 8.00 an hour. Then after probation they promise 10.00 an hour but from what I've heard less thant 20% make it past probation :\ That's where I draw the line.



I know an EMT who is actually as dumb as a brick (a brick is easier to get along with also) and he/she made it thru the probation period. So I highly doubt that the number is less than 20%.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hahahaha 20 percent? Seriously, where did you pull that number out of? You're talking about Shoreline?!?!?!? Then again, someone coming from Medlife would put a company like Shoreline on a pedestal and make it seem like an unattainable job. The things Dialysis does to poor EMTs, it gets them shellshocked and unsure of themselves. 




I mean seriously, Shoreline?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 26, 2012)

Go to school. Better yourself, stop contributing to shady companies' Rolls Royce funds.


----------



## MRSA (Nov 27, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Hahahaha 20 percent? Seriously, where did you pull that number out of? You're talking about Shoreline?!?!?!? Then again, someone coming from Medlife would put a company like Shoreline on a pedestal and make it seem like an unattainable job. The things Dialysis does to poor EMTs, it gets them shellshocked and unsure of themselves.
> 
> I mean seriously, Shoreline?




Alright, what is your defense to shoreline then? I'm not a fan of them starting you off at mini wage where they make bank and turn around and dump you before probation. I have one buddy working there and another who came from there and confirmed a lot of there goings ons. On my job search I ran into a shoreline emt who was leaving because they can't seem to get it together and it's making him uneasy. He said obtaining his check has been a chore :\ I never had to worry about obtaining my checks at least.

Trust me, shore line is obtainable. But when the MANAGER of the company is playing angry birds during my interview and answering phone calls? Dude, what IS that!

So go I play shoreline on the bottom of the barrel. Not the emts mind you, but the company.

And 20% was given to be my the EMT who was interviewing at a company I was. 

But if someone dumb as a brick made it past probation, clearly the number is skewed. However having never worked there, I can only cite what was given -shrug-

But I'm not throwing up a banner for medlife anytime soon. They clearly didn't do there jobs. But they treated me better than any of those other companies would've that's for sure.

EDIT

Also does anyone know why shoreline doesn't have any stickers? Like every unit I've seen (about twice) at the Downey Landing NEVER have stickers. No LA County, no long beach, I don't think they operate in LA City but I've never seen any sticks on 'em. Is that WNL? My rig had Long Beach, LA County and City stickers...for all the good it did us haha.


----------



## RicardoResque (Nov 27, 2012)

MRSA said:


> Alright, let me throw in my piece here <3
> 
> Something WAS off. What happened was because they closed down Ambumed for having too many patient deaths, they got pissed when the found all the same management was all just being recycled into MedLife. So they got mad and said "Show us the paperwork!" They wanted to see there list of accidents and deaths. I guess they showed them the paperwork and the board wasn't happy with it. Ambumed's past had a lot to do with this.
> 
> But alas, life. Not med life, just. Life.



You really don't see the problem there? You think that LA County has done MedLife (cough, Ambumed, cough) wrong? Hahahaha! 

Maybe the old gang of execs from Enron should start up a new company. Maybe Bernie Madoff should start an investment firm from behind bars! Hahaha ... Why not, eh?  :rofl:


----------



## RicardoResque (Nov 27, 2012)

BTW: They showed up with those new cars literally one week after closing the "deal" with Westlake Convalescent. Not suspicious at all! 

FYI: Ambulance companies buying SNF owners expensive catered lunches and giving SNF nurses $100.00 Starbucks cards IS definitely frowned upon by Medicare... Just sayin'.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 27, 2012)

Sing it with me folks.....dialysis=Big money/Rolls Royces and bribes up the wazoo. Once again, legitimate companies don't get shutdown. Illegitimate companies make wide eyed EMTs into excellent kidney technicians....unless they do their part to better themselves. Stop the madness! Educate yourselves and at least latch on to the licensed companies.


----------



## Gurney Jockey (Nov 27, 2012)

MRSA said:


> Also does anyone know why shoreline doesn't have any stickers? Like every unit I've seen (about twice) at the Downey Landing NEVER have stickers. No LA County, no long beach, I don't think they operate in LA City but I've never seen any sticks on 'em. Is that WNL? My rig had Long Beach, LA County and City stickers...for all the good it did us haha.



I've seen that before as well when I was working. Back when I was at AMR, my partner and I (along with a few fto's) were given lists of companies that were told to cease and desist by the county. If we saw them, (driving down the road/posting/at a hospital/snf/whatever) we were supposed to get a picture of them if we were able to and email it to one of our supes. Who in turn would forward it to someone higher up. It's up to you if you want to do that.

http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/AmbulanceLicensing/AmbLic.htm
The link is for the county dhs website. There is a little paragraph at the bottom for ambulance operator/personnel violations and what looks like a form to fill out. But it also looks like you can also just send an email.


Aaaaaanyways back to the main topic, I'll always remember Medlife. They gave me my first abdominal evisceration pt. And following that, a small taste of ptsd.

PS
Sorry if the quote thing is done wrong. Medic school is taking priorities over posting (and using the quote button) on the interwebs.


----------



## looker (Nov 28, 2012)

RicardoResque said:


> BTW: They showed up with those new cars literally one week after closing the "deal" with Westlake Convalescent. Not suspicious at all!
> 
> FYI: Ambulance companies buying SNF owners expensive catered lunches and giving SNF nurses $100.00 Starbucks cards IS definitely frowned upon by Medicare... Just sayin'.



It's not a bribe it's just thank you card or you can call it card of appreciation


----------



## looker (Nov 28, 2012)

MRSA said:


> Also does anyone know why shoreline doesn't have any stickers? Like every unit I've seen (about twice) at the Downey Landing NEVER have stickers. No LA County, no long beach, I don't think they operate in LA City but I've never seen any sticks on 'em. Is that WNL? My rig had Long Beach, LA County and City stickers...for all the good it did us haha.



They don't have stickers because at this time they are not required if their vehicle is not la licensed. LA County till recently wasn't requiring company's to be licensed by the them unless they wanted to work in uncorporated area. Being shorline was operating in the county prior to this rule and they filed their application by deadline they can continue to operate until such time as their application is review and is approved and or rejected.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 28, 2012)

Looker, how are you so well versed in such proceedings regarding LA County? Just curious.


----------



## looker (Nov 28, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Looker, how are you so well versed in such proceedings regarding LA County? Just curious.


I own ambulance company in socal, plus it says so on their website

"Amended Ambulance Ordinance: Revisions to the Los Angeles County Ambulance Ordinance and business license fees become effective on JULY 28, 2011.  Among other changes, all ground and air ambulance operators who transport patients originating in Los Angeles County will be required to obtain a Los Angeles County Business License.  Existing providers will have six (6) months from this date to submit a Business License Application.  "

http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/AmbulanceLicensing/AmbLic.htm


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 28, 2012)

Right on.


----------



## MRSA (Nov 29, 2012)

RicardoResque said:


> You really don't see the problem there? You think that LA County has done MedLife (cough, Ambumed, cough) wrong? Hahahaha!



No not at all. I just think it sucks it went this way and even more so the company is STILL trying to convince us everything is alright :\




RicardoResque said:


> FYI: Ambulance companies buying SNF owners expensive catered lunches and giving SNF nurses $100.00 Starbucks cards IS definitely frowned upon by Medicare... Just sayin'.



They gave the EMTS gift cards but I wasn't aware they gave it to the nurses so that's news to me. And they *****ed constantly about the nurses begging us to cater to them on holidays so that was all I'd ever heard on that :S Sounds like *** kissing bribery went down.




Gurney Jockey said:


> I've seen that before as well when I was working. Back when I was at AMR, my partner and I (along with a few fto's) were given lists of companies that were told to cease and desist by the county. If we saw them, (driving down the road/posting/at a hospital/snf/whatever) we were supposed to get a picture of them if we were able to and email it to one of our supes. Who in turn would forward it to someone higher up. It's up to you if you want to do that.



Well I was just wondering if there was some kinda work around where you just didn't need the stickers? I was hoping someone from shoreline might pipe in since I forgot to ask the last guys I talked to about it. I've been told they pick up out of LBC and LA (not just dropping off) so I don't know what that's about :S



looker said:


> They don't have stickers because at this time they are not required if their vehicle is not la licensed. LA County till recently wasn't requiring company's to be licensed by the them unless they wanted to work in uncorporated area. Being shorline was operating in the county prior to this rule and they filed their application by deadline they can continue to operate until such time as their application is review and is approved and or rejected.




Except that I heard they've picked up in LA city and Long Beach with no stickers. Just heard that the other day from another guy at an interview.




My point in everything is that for MedLife I have seen worse companies. At least when I was at medlife I felt secure (ironic haha)

Moreso I'm sad to see the few good emts out of a job. I really feel for those people as much as I felt horrible for the transaid crews that got laid off within hours. What these companies are doing is ridiculous...including Alpha.

In any case I'm just thoroughly disgusted management is STILL trying to tell me things are going to turn around. Give me a BREAK if I held my breathe for this job I'd of died an idiot :\


----------



## TRSpeed (Nov 29, 2012)

MRSA said:


> No not at all. I just think it sucks it went this way and even more so the company is STILL trying to convince us everything is alright :\
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LA City is a joke. All you need to pick up patiets from the City, is the LA City DOT (Blue) dept of transportation sticker. All 200 companies in LA City that are unlicensed in the county can ONLY PICK UP from the city of LA with that sticker. This includes, Van Nuys, Hollywood, etc. So that's probably what they mean by picking up pts in LA. I seen Shoreline and all the other million companies pick up from within the City like Hollywood Community, Silver lake, etc.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 29, 2012)

Any word on Medlife supposedly winning their appeal and coming back this week?


----------



## MRSA (Nov 29, 2012)

TRSpeed said:


> LA City is a joke. All you need to pick up patiets from the City, is the LA City DOT (Blue) dept of transportation sticker. All 200 companies in LA City that are unlicensed in the county can ONLY PICK UP from the city of LA with that sticker. This includes, Van Nuys, Hollywood, etc. So that's probably what they mean by picking up pts in LA. I seen Shoreline and all the other million companies pick up from within the City like Hollywood Community, Silver lake, etc.  Hope that helps.



Damn no kidding! I guess that's what the dude at shoreline meant. Huh! I mean I still kinda don't dig one guy told me they had to fight for there checks at times (like to obtain them anyways) but that's whatever. It sucks but eh.



Addrobo87 said:


> Any word on Medlife supposedly winning their appeal and coming back this week?




No but everyone in the company is just sizzling over it...ugh I'm sorry I'm done with this company, though. I start a new company next week. I'd love to see the emts who don't have jobs get there jobs back but I think where I'm going is for the better.


----------



## TRSpeed (Nov 29, 2012)

MRSA said:


> Damn no kidding! I guess that's what the dude at shoreline meant. Huh! I mean I still kinda don't dig one guy told me they had to fight for there checks at times (like to obtain them anyways) but that's whatever. It sucks but eh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya  most likely what he ment. People confuse the city and county difference easily. But idk man, where are you going?


----------



## MRSA (Nov 29, 2012)

TRSpeed said:


> Ya  most likely what he ment. People confuse the city and county difference easily. But idk man, where are you going?



Yeah I think he thought it was LA City but it was county, I had considered it but he seemed so sure but in talking to him he was pretty fresh to the field and probably didn't know for sure? I know it took me awhile to know the borders for LA City and County.

And honestly I got a job at another BLS company, cept I picked one with the LA County's "Processing Paperwork" list  haha

So if it flunks out too I'll be ready to jump to the next. I got a RIDICULOUS amount of calls back.

A LOT of persistence from Liberty...


----------



## TRSpeed (Nov 29, 2012)

MRSA said:


> Yeah I think he thought it was LA City but it was county, I had considered it but he seemed so sure but in talking to him he was pretty fresh to the field and probably didn't know for sure? I know it took me awhile to know the borders for LA City and County.
> 
> And honestly I got a job at another BLS company, cept I picked one with the LA County's "Processing Paperwork" list  haha
> 
> ...



Lol OK man, but I would suggest a bigger company so you don't have to worry about things like job security. Also most of the bigger companies DONT do Dialysis since its a fine boarder between BLS and gurney van. Its just sketchy. Also at these bigger companies (I.e. my Amr)we get a ton of little perks not offered at other companies. Pay is really good for starting EMTs 12.50/hr., $150 for boots, dry cleaning allowance every pay check, really good equipment ( power gurneys, tough books, etc), tons of OT, all CEs payed. And NO dialysis, BLS you'll do mostly (2)5150,(1)ER call, (1)discharge a shift. On a ALS shift all you do is 911. We are hiring a ton right now just fyi. 

As for liberty I know a few people work at liberty, most are OK with it but supposedly they got different management and its a little rough.


----------



## fbemt (Nov 29, 2012)

Apparently Medlife is back


----------



## MRSA (Nov 29, 2012)

TRSpeed said:


> Lol OK man, but I would suggest a bigger company so you don't have to worry about things like job security. Also most of the bigger companies DONT do Dialysis since its a fine boarder between BLS and gurney van. Its just sketchy. Also at these bigger companies (I.e. my Amr)we get a ton of little perks not offered at other companies. Pay is really good for starting EMTs 12.50/hr., $150 for boots, dry cleaning allowance every pay check, really good equipment ( power gurneys, tough books, etc), tons of OT, all CEs payed. And NO dialysis, BLS you'll do mostly (2)5150,(1)ER call, (1)discharge a shift. On a ALS shift all you do is 911. We are hiring a ton right now just fyi.
> 
> As for liberty I know a few people work at liberty, most are OK with it but supposedly they got different management and its a little rough.



Wow, really? What AMR do you work at? That's the bees knees if I ever heard it!

And Medlife called me back and asked me to come back to work. I said no. I'm pretty butt hurt by having not worked since 11/19. That's pretty messed up.

But I've learned a lot from it..and I mean a LOT. 

Peace out MedLife. Been real. Can't wait to see what other companies half-croak.


----------



## TRSpeed (Nov 29, 2012)

Ya man and that is just some things, there is more like. We don't post at all, we have "comfort" stations with couches, dish tv, kitchen, bathrooms. ALS will post though pretty much 60/40 ratio of post/stations. Required half a case of waters per shift lol(seriously), union, etc. 

As for Medlife, well just stay until you can go to a better place. Where are you going? I would go to CCT approved company at least.

Both rancho and riverside are hiring tons. Those are the main deployment centers there is also. Hemet, Palm springs in riverside. And red lands and victorville for Rancho.


----------



## fbemt (Nov 29, 2012)

Whats the testing and interview like at AMR?


----------



## TRSpeed (Nov 29, 2012)

fbemt said:


> Whats the testing and interview like at AMR?



Both you need to do a 80question NREMT test, 40 question personality test. Then wait, wait, and wait. After you will get a phone call for a interview, if you pass that you will have another interview. Once you are done with that you do the pre-hiring drug test, medical examination, lift test. 2 week 8-5 orientation. Each division is slightly different though. Some you do skills testing also and FTO days are different.


----------



## looker (Nov 30, 2012)

TRSpeed said:


> LA City is a joke. All you need to pick up patiets from the City, is the LA City DOT (Blue) dept of transportation sticker. All 200 companies in LA City that are unlicensed in the county can ONLY PICK UP from the city of LA with that sticker. This includes, Van Nuys, Hollywood, etc. So that's probably what they mean by picking up pts in LA. I seen Shoreline and all the other million companies pick up from within the City like Hollywood Community, Silver lake, etc.  Hope that helps.



You only see la sticker is because all other city's don't have any stickers. Hell it is just one piece of paper to get licensed in west Hollywood. To be licensed in LA owner and/or manager needs to have management experience in Ambulance industry.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 3, 2012)

How is this company allowed to operate again? What's the story and is it permanent?


----------



## MRSA (Dec 3, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> How is this company allowed to operate again? What's the story and is it permanent?



I just spoke with Mrs. Underwood from the LA County. No, this is not permanent.

This company IS ALLOWED to operate in LA County  for the time being.

Basically they've filed for some different type of appeal (I can't remember what it's called already. Go me) where they're sending the files and paperwork to someone who was not originally apart of the initial hearing and application process. 

This guy has 30 days to make a decision of whether they get the license or not. He's could very well say in 10 days "HELL. NO" and everything gets pulled again. If everything gets pulled medlife will have no desire (as we've previously seen) to continue to operate the orange county station so they'll shut 'er down for good.

Either way, to the EMTS returning to medlife:

I know they didn't tell you guys ANYTHING because I've been asking. If I were you guys I wouldn't return whether the appeal rules in there favor or not. You're very likely to lose your job AGAIN and it won't make you look good on ANY resume if you return, either.

I wish you medlife emts the best of luck. I know you have to make money to support your families so do whatever you need to do but do your best to get the hell out and quick.

Merry Christmas. :rofl:


----------



## toyskater86 (Dec 3, 2012)

oh wow very interesting! from just reading the PDF file on the County website it would seem that they are done for good.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 3, 2012)

They are still operating. Wonder if there is any bribing going on.


----------



## looker (Dec 3, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> They are still operating. Wonder if there is any bribing going on.



Bribing county officials? If they did it, they for sure would have some balls. They likely filed appeal with retired judge. Basically think of it as binding arbitration. They can always sue the county and try to get court to rule that county have no jurisdiction over business operating in incorporated cities. It's only recently that la county have declared that everyone in the county must apply to be licensed by them. County is for sure playing hardball being we have so many ambulance company's operating.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 3, 2012)

They are on their last legs......desperately trying to squeeze out whatever dialysis money they can before the doors close for good. Where's the popcorn? Should be entertaining to watch.


----------



## EMT Doom (Dec 4, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> They are on their last legs......desperately trying to squeeze out whatever dialysis money they can before the doors close for good. Where's the popcorn? Should be entertaining to watch.



Thus begins the emtpocalyps.  Med life is (was?) a fairly big house.  Does LA county ave some radical agenda not to be a joke anymore? Srikes me that if so it is gonna be dark days for many an emt.  I cant really belive many companies out there are really much better bls is bls.


----------



## Fish (Dec 4, 2012)

I wish I would have never said anything on this thread, now all I get are updates flooding my email inbox about some Amberlamsp Company in L.A that is going under...... Fish, stay away from the 100% Directionless thread... stay away!


----------



## looker (Dec 4, 2012)

Here is reason why medlife can operate again

http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/AmbulanceLicensing/medlifeapp.pdf


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 4, 2012)

Fish said:


> I wish I would have never said anything on this thread, now all I get are updates flooding my email inbox about some Amberlamsp Company in L.A that is going under...... Fish, stay away from the 100% Directionless thread... stay away!



You can change your subscription options to a thread by going here:
http://www.emtlife.com/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 5, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> You can change your subscription options to a thread by going here:
> http://www.emtlife.com/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription



Respect


----------



## Metro EMS News (Dec 5, 2012)

I’ve found it very interesting to see how the LA County EMSA posted the November 21, 2012 letter to its website. The letter was subsequently replaced with the “Granting of Stay Request” dated December 4, 2012, now in its place. The link to this is: http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/Ambulanc...medlifeapp.pdf

Originally, the Directors explanation, indicated that Med-Life was “denied the application for licensure” after the Ambulance Licensing Hearing Board’s final decision was deferred, and then a review (transpiring over approximately 10 days) was conducted.

What I’m most intrigued by is how the Ambulance Licensing Hearing Board is comprised of several individuals, yet the “Los Angeles County Business/Ambulance License Appeals Officer (sole individual), can override the process – potentially initiating a reversal to the Hearing Boards’ decision making process. 

Does anyone know if such a feat has ever been successfully appealed before, with a favorable outcome to the ambulance service?

With a Med-Life appeal now being formalized, what sole person or entity will ultimately decide the outcome?


----------



## Fish (Dec 5, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> You can change your subscription options to a thread by going here:
> http://www.emtlife.com/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription



Your the best!


----------



## MRSA (Dec 7, 2012)

Metro EMS News said:


> With a Med-Life appeal now being formalized, what sole person or entity will ultimately decide the outcome?



My understanding is it's whoever the CEO for the Ambulance Operations of LA County is. That's what I've heard, anyways.


----------



## Metro EMS News (Jan 8, 2013)

*Granting of Stay Outcome*

Has anyone heard on the outcome of Med-Life Ambulances' appeal with the Business License Commission? Their granting of a request for a stay was made public on December 4, 2012. I would be interested in hearing from anyone working for the company.
Additionally, does anyone know if Elite Ambulance is operating or also has requested a stay? The LA County EMSA website hasn't posted anything indicating their outcome as of yet.


----------



## fbemt (Jan 8, 2013)

From what I've heard there was supposed to be a decision in 30 days. Haven't heard anything else


----------



## looker (Jan 8, 2013)

Metro EMS News said:


> Has anyone heard on the outcome of Med-Life Ambulances' appeal with the Business License Commission? Their granting of a request for a stay was made public on December 4, 2012. I would be interested in hearing from anyone working for the company.
> Additionally, does anyone know if Elite Ambulance is operating or also has requested a stay? The LA County EMSA website hasn't posted anything indicating their outcome as of yet.



Haven't seen medlife  vehicles in a while, however haven't seen anything on LACO website either . Regarding Elite Ambulance, yes they are still operating. This was just first hearing, there should be 2 more before they can no long operate and have to fill an appeal.


----------



## looker (Jan 9, 2013)

Elite ambulance is required to shut down on 1/11/13. Appeal and stay is pending.

edit:From LA County website 

"The Ambulance Operator Business License for the following company was denied effective
January 11, 2013; however, the EMS Agency has received notification that this company is appealing the decision and requesting a stay pending the outcome of their appeal. The results of the stay request and appeal are pending at this time and additional information will be provided as it becomes available:
 Elite Ambulance, Inc."


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 9, 2013)

I had a friend who worked for Medlife. Apparently after they shutdown they restarted operations a week or two after getting their appeal. Apparently they never called my friend to go back to work for them. So what did he do? Applied for unemployment that is. 

 Sadly, much to his chagrin, he was denied unemployment. Why? Well the great human beings at Medlife had told the unemployment people that they had called said employee numerous times to return to work. So when my friend appealed the decision and went to a hearing, he provided evidence of his phone call records and email records. Not one call or email from Medlife Ambulance. He was awarded unemployment. Needless to say, they looked and felt really stupid at the time. It's that kind of unpreparedness and sloppiness that has made companies like Medlife rife with horrible business decisions and deplorable acts of indecency.


----------



## toyskater86 (Jan 9, 2013)

looker can you post the link to what you found? i cant seem to find it on the LACO ems website thanks


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 9, 2013)

http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/AmbulanceLicensing/AmbLic.htm


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 9, 2013)

Towards the bottom right of the page.


----------



## toyskater86 (Jan 9, 2013)

yeah im there but i see nothing that is update on ELite ambulance...just the old packed they turned in on PDF


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 9, 2013)

On the bottom of "Pending license applications"

http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/AmbulanceLicensing/AmbOperAppReceived.pdf


----------



## toyskater86 (Jan 9, 2013)

Dude i feel like an idiot...all i see on that page that is updated is medlife and alpha, nothing on elite.


----------



## looker (Jan 9, 2013)

toyskater86 said:


> Dude i feel like an idiot...all i see on that page that is updated is medlife and alpha, nothing on elite.



Hold control and press f5 while on that page.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jan 10, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> On the bottom of "Pending license applications"
> 
> http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/AmbulanceLicensing/AmbOperAppReceived.pdf



Lol going to plan B huh


----------



## toyskater86 (Jan 10, 2013)

I really hope that the County doesn't grant their appeal. If they do, then all of this is just a joke.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 10, 2013)

I wonder why it's taking so long. Also, I heard Medlife bought a bunch of new equipment, anticipating approval I guess.


----------



## BASEBALLDUDE (Jan 10, 2013)

I am so very surprised at the comments being made by many in our industry. Is it possible that so many industry people are so nieve to think that one hearing could possibly stop any compnay in their tracks?

If you have been in the industry long enough you would know that in fact only four providers have ever been shut down. Two Greybor and Alpha by federal officers from the FBI and OIG. The other two by freezeing of Medicare monies by the our carrier. 

In the past no ambulance has ever been shut down by city,county or even state in our local area. It could be that I have been in this industry long enough to see the many changes, but its my opion that businees will continue as it has over the past few years.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 10, 2013)

BASEBALLDUDE said:


> I am so very surprised at the comments being made by many in our industry. Is it possible that so many industry people are so nieve to think that one hearing could possibly stop any compnay in their tracks?
> 
> If you have been in the industry long enough you would know that in fact only four providers have ever been shut down. Two Greybor and Alpha by federal officers from the FBI and OIG. The other two by freezeing of Medicare monies by the our carrier.
> 
> In the past no ambulance has ever been shut down by city,county or even state in our local area. It could be that I have been in this industry long enough to see the many changes, but its my opion that businees will continue as it has over the past few years.



None have been closed down in your area. That does not mean it can't happen. 

No 50 car MCI has happened in my area. Does it mean that it will never happen? Nope. It can happen.


----------



## MRSA (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll bet I know who you're talking about and good for him!

If he is who I think he is good for him for sticking it out. They tried to **** a lot of us around on UI. 

I wish they'd hurry up and shut down already. I've already moved on. 

And now Elite appealed to keep from temp closing, that's pretty impressive.

From what I read they were only missing a few documents, timestamps and letter heads. What the heck is the problem now??




Addrobo said:


> I had a friend who worked for Medlife. Apparently after they shutdown they restarted operations a week or two after getting their appeal. Apparently they never called my friend to go back to work for them. So what did he do? Applied for unemployment that is.
> 
> Sadly, much to his chagrin, he was denied unemployment. Why? Well the great human beings at Medlife had told the unemployment people that they had called said employee numerous times to return to work. So when my friend appealed the decision and went to a hearing, he provided evidence of his phone call records and email records. Not one call or email from Medlife Ambulance. He was awarded unemployment. Needless to say, they looked and felt really stupid at the time. It's that kind of unpreparedness and sloppiness that has made companies like Medlife rife with horrible business decisions and deplorable acts of indecency.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 13, 2013)

He was in my paramedic class and he was way better than that IFT nonsense. Glad to hear he's with AMR now where he can showcase his talents and knowledge rather than transporting RT dialysis patients to pay for Rolls Roysces.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 22, 2013)

So I've heard some musings that Medlife is also under investigation by the DHS for their involvement in various incidents at Verdugo Dailysis center. Things are looking grim for this crappy company.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 31, 2013)

Another update: I've heard that several Medlife employees and the owners' backup company, Ambulife, have had their paychecks bounce this week. Tell me again why you would STILL stay employed with tgis conpany while they continue to take advantage of you? Seriously, this is ridiculous.


----------



## Metro EMS News (Jan 31, 2013)

One of the requirements for LA County EMSA licensing, is furnishing evidence that the company has sufficient funds to support its operation. Based on alleged 'check bouncing', I find it hard to believe this qualifies.
Certainly one would have to ask why any employee would remain with a company if their checks are bouncing. One mishap, perhaps... but certainly this isn't the first time.


----------



## Leirsyn (Feb 23, 2013)

I see that they still run their station down in Orange County. Anyone ever worked for their station in Garden Grove? How was the hiring process and what are the penalties if you drop out before the probationary period?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 26, 2013)

Leirsyn said:


> I see that they still run their station down in Orange County. Anyone ever worked for their station in Garden Grove? How was the hiring process and what are the penalties if you drop out before the probationary period?



For the love of all that is holy please stay away from this forsaken company!


----------



## Metro EMS News (Feb 26, 2013)

Leirsyn, 
Have you looked at the LA County EMS website?
Go to http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/AmbulanceLicensing/AmbLic.htm and look under Pending Ambulance Operator Applications.
Doesn't the statement 
"The Ambulance Operator Business Licenses for the following companies were denied; however, the Business/Ambulance License Appeals Officer has granted a stay of this decision which allows these companies to continue operating in the cities for which they are properly licensed pending the outcome of their appeal:
Med-Life Ambulance Services, Inc." bear any weight to job consideration? 
It does for me.
I've seen too many EMT's complain after working a short time for a company they failed to research beforehand.


----------



## Leirsyn (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes, I understand their situation, but I just wanted to work closer to my hometown before I head off to college again when the summer ends.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 1, 2013)

On another note, seriously, why is the appeals process taking so long for this company?


----------



## Rykielz (Mar 1, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> On another note, seriously, why is the appeals process taking so long for this company?



Anything in the legal system takes a long time.


----------



## Metro EMS News (Mar 1, 2013)

Addrobo,
I agree. Why should the appeals process be so lengthy? It's been months since anything was updated on the original Med-Life appeal.
Elite also appealed more recently, and the County EMSA hasn't posted a thing.


----------



## Woodstuck (Mar 13, 2013)

*MedLife*

I am glad your happy in EMS however, I have not heard any positive feedback on MedLife! As I have heard they are about to go under and that many seasoned EMT's just jumped ship! Goodluck to you! As for driving the ambulance it sucks! Nobody shows them no respect while on the rode! Sadly it will be worse in 3 years! I Love your excitement hope it stays alive longer then many EMT's before you!


----------



## djarmpit (Mar 13, 2013)

This company has a decent sized station across my neighborhood in Garden Grove. Dont know how long its been there, although Ive seen their EMT's walk around with hats on backwards (just doesnt seem professional to me)


----------



## Acetone (Mar 15, 2013)

I haven't read through all that was posted in this thread, but I knew an RT at medlife.  My old godforsaken company used to transport a couple patients to Verdugo Hills.  At that time they looked like a chill company.  Seems like they're going into ruins though; well deserved for trying to screw people over their paychecks.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 15, 2013)

Acetone said:


> I haven't read through all that was posted in this thread, but I knew an RT at medlife.  My old godforsaken company used to transport a couple patients to Verdugo Hills.  At that time they looked like a chill company.  Seems like they're going into ruins though; well deserved for trying to screw people over their paychecks.



I'm assuming you worked for GCTI. From the words of current employees at MEDLIFE, they are penny pinching left and right to try and salvage whatever dialysis money they can get before the new 2014 Range Rovers and Mercedes' come out.


----------



## Woodstuck (Mar 17, 2013)

I will not work for an LA based company! They are some of the most corrupt companies ever!  The funny thing is they are trying to take over the Orange County area!  Trust when I say stay in LA! To the owners managers of these Bad Ambulance we in the. OC know what your up too! It won't be long till your gone! Buh Bye


----------



## Acetone (Mar 17, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> I'm assuming you worked for GCTI. From the words of current employees at MEDLIFE, they are penny pinching left and right to try and salvage whatever dialysis money they can get before the new 2014 Range Rovers and Mercedes' come out.



Actually I was at MedResponse.  I saw GCTI around a lot though.  We only had a couple patients out there in Verdugo.  I would always see MedLife crew lying in the sun while I was there though.  Made me want to join them.  And I agree, these companies are incredibly corrupt.  I'm glad I got a taste of this side of the business though, as it makes my outlook on life much more positive right now.  I have a few good stories about my company that I'll share later when I have time.


----------



## looker (Mar 17, 2013)

Woodstuck said:


> I will not work for an LA based company! They are some of the most corrupt companies ever!  The funny thing is they are trying to take over the Orange County area!  Trust when I say stay in LA! To the owners managers of these Bad Ambulance we in the. OC know what your up too! It won't be long till your gone! Buh Bye



Private ambulance company are in business for one thing and that is to make money. So in what way you think this companies are corrupt and why will they be gone from OC soon?


----------



## Woodstuck (Mar 17, 2013)

Medlife will not get canoga park Care will!


----------



## looker (Mar 17, 2013)

Woodstuck said:


> Medlife will not get canoga park Care will!



Huh? According to Google canoga park is Los Angeles,and I haven't seen any rfp for la in very long time, plus it's pretty small area.  So I really have no clue what you're taking about.


----------



## Acetone (Mar 18, 2013)

looker said:


> Huh? According to Google canoga park is Los Angeles,and I haven't seen any rfp for la in very long time, plus it's pretty small area.  So I really have no clue what you're taking about.



Agreed, it's not going to happen.  Canoga Park is LA city territory.  This whole county vs city fire department thing going on in LA is kind of silly to me. You have the LA city fire department, then you have LA county, and then, finally, you have places like Burbank who have their own fire department (not sure if this is still considered LA county).


----------



## mike1390 (Mar 18, 2013)

Woodstuck said:


> Medlife will not get canoga park Care will!




For some one who has been in EMS for 21 years and who claims to be  a paramedic in so-cal, I would imagine you know how LA city and LA county operate. I suggest everyone educate themselves on 911 areas so new EMTs are not "tricked" "duped" or swindled by these claims about being able to run 911 in an area that is clearly not up for grabs.

heres a little nugget for everyone- If LAFD runs 911 in whatever area you are talking about....100% of the time they will not use a private ambulance company.

If its LACoFD they do run 911 with private ambulances on a basic and basic platform. There are no 911 private paramedic in LA County. Just because you are a paramedic and work for the 911 provider ie:Care,Schafer,McCormick,AMR does not mean that you will get to use your medic skills. Its means that you run ALS IFTs in la county. 

Hope this clears up some confusion about medics in LA County, and people claiming contracts in LA Citys area.


----------



## Woodstuck (Mar 18, 2013)

I know that fire runs with their own medics! I am talking about transport! So get over yourself Mr. thinks he knows it all! It is funny how you want to make yourself look like you know me!


----------



## mike1390 (Mar 18, 2013)

Woodstuck said:


> I know that fire runs with their own medics! I am talking about transport!



ok well it seems as if you are still confused...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/southerncalifornian/6078316485/
that is an LAFD ambulance which does all of the transporting of anyone who calls 911 and wants to go to the hospital in the city of los angeles.


below is an example of a Los angeles county response. Private ambulance trasports county fire follows as ALS.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikesphotos_us/3367585024/

Again Im helping out to inform others, by you saying that a private ambulance will acquire a 911 contract in the city of Los Angeles is false. All im asking is for people to do some fact checking on these matters. 

I dont know it all but I know a fair amount about so-cal 911.


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 18, 2013)

mike1390 said:


> For some one who has been in EMS for 21 years and who claims to be  a paramedic in so-cal, I would imagine you know how LA city and LA county operate. I suggest everyone educate themselves on 911 areas so new EMTs are not "tricked" "duped" or swindled by these claims about being able to run 911 in an area that is clearly not up for grabs.
> 
> heres a little nugget for everyone- If LAFD runs 911 in whatever area you are talking about....100% of the time they will not use a private ambulance company.
> 
> ...



This is 100 percent true. No 911 medics in LA. Only IFT ALS. You can be on an ALS rig and be a medic but the fire medic will do the ALS Skills legally. If the fire medics let's you do something because you are a medic that is on him


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 18, 2013)

Woodstuck said:


> I know that fire runs with their own medics! I am talking about transport! So get over yourself Mr. thinks he knows it all! It is funny how you want to make yourself look like you know me!




You need periods, not exclamation points, and you should probably lose your defensive tone if you want people to take you as anything other than an overly motivated amateur.


----------



## Rano Pano (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm sure there's a lot of "real" IFT paramedics in LA that would love to be an "IFT ALS medic" to fire.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 19, 2013)

Come to OKC. We run the show here.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 19, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Come to OKC. We run the show here.



Same here, even if there's a fire medic on scene it's my show, if they do an ALS skills its because it was done prior to my arrival or because I'm being nice and letting them. Per our MD we perform any advanced airway procedures after we arrive, not them. Other than that it's the medic's discretion.


----------



## Wheel (Mar 19, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Come to OKC. We run the show here.



Same here. There are many places looking for medics if you want to get out of the california system.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 18, 2013)

Today is the day this company finds out if they won their appeal or not.


----------



## AmeriPride (Apr 19, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Today is the day this company finds out if they won their appeal or not.



Or not, once again, the decision has been delayed till a later date.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 19, 2013)

Are you serious? Can you fill us in on what's going on?


----------



## Metro EMS News (Apr 19, 2013)

AmeriPride-
I would also like to hear what happened to MedLife at the hearing. From the previous post, it sounds like the decision for MedLife has been postponed. Was there any rationale discussed at the hearing? 
How about the other companies on the agenda as well. What were their outcomes?
Thanks!


----------



## AmeriPride (Apr 19, 2013)

Metro EMS News said:


> AmeriPride-
> I would also like to hear what happened to MedLife at the hearing. From the previous post, it sounds like the decision for MedLife has been postponed. Was there any rationale discussed at the hearing?
> How about the other companies on the agenda as well. What were their outcomes?
> Thanks!



To be honest, I don't feel comfortable discussing details about companies who I compete with in the same marketplace.  It's not my place. County will reveal all their decisions in due time.


----------



## looker (Apr 19, 2013)

Metro EMS News said:


> AmeriPride-
> I would also like to hear what happened to MedLife at the hearing. From the previous post, it sounds like the decision for MedLife has been postponed. Was there any rationale discussed at the hearing?
> How about the other companies on the agenda as well. What were their outcomes?
> Thanks!



While i didn't attend the hearing, I can make very educated guess on what happened. Adult Medical Transportation, Inc likely got their license denied. Their application summery looks much worse compare to medlife or elite. They likely have appealed and will get a stay. Mercy Ambulance was just ownership changed and seems like a clear approval. Script medical transit seems to be qualified as ambulate so likely got approval.


----------



## Metro EMS News (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm surprised to hear that a decision has yet to be reached with MedLife. While any appeals needs to be carefully considered, it seems the lengthy appeals process only hurts current personnel of the company, and competitors looking at their stake within the industry. 
I'm aware of AMT's application summary, and can only speculate on a rejection gauging from the mere content of material examined.
Mercy and Script seem like no-brainers based upon the application summaries. 
Is there anyone else who attended the meeting and can shed some light?
Thank you.


----------



## SkaMedic (Apr 20, 2013)

Metro EMS News said:


> I'm surprised to hear that a decision has yet to be reached with MedLife. While any appeals needs to be carefully considered, it seems the lengthy appeals process only hurts current personnel of the company, and competitors looking at their stake within the industry.
> I'm aware of AMT's application summary, and can only speculate on a rejection gauging from the mere content of material examined.
> Mercy and Script seem like no-brainers based upon the application summaries.
> Is there anyone else who attended the meeting and can shed some light?
> Thank you.



I was at all of medlife's hearings, including the appeal. At the latest one, the board brought up the fact that Ambu Life had responded to a call that should have been referred to 911, got in an accident in which the patient was killed. They believe that the Ambu Life management team is still the manage gears at MedLife. It is the same issues they had at their first hearing which I figured would have been off limits since they won their appeal. I think it was very unfair of the licensing board to make them wait for a decision after everything they have been through.
AMT had an equally hard time at the hearing. There were questions about someone on their management team. The EMS agency did a background check and found that one of the managers possibly lied about his experience. He said he worked as an EMT in 2005 but they found that he didn't get his initial EMT until 2010 and when they called his past companies for references, the companies either didn't exist or deny that he ever worked there. The approval or denial is pending until AMT provides financials for the past year and they must provide supporting documentation proving the work history of the manager. Again, I feel bad for the employees who have to wait for a decision.

I ran into one of my old partners at the hearing who is a manager at Elite. She said that part of Elite's fleet now have the LA County stickers on them which is a complete 180 compared to a few months ago. They are also hiring a lot of EMT's too.

Was anyone else there that has additional information or insight?

I am wondering, since every one of the companies had issues with their management, do you think that a business license should be denied based on management's experience, past, present or lack of in the ambulance industry?


----------



## Leirsyn (Apr 21, 2013)

hey Ska, does it really matter if an ambulance company gets their la county license application denied? Can't the company still run legally with their la city stickers?


----------



## TRSpeed (Apr 21, 2013)

Leirsyn said:


> hey Ska, does it really matter if an ambulance company gets their la county license application denied? Can't the company still run legally with their la city stickers?



Negative. Effective last year LA County put in place a policy that ALL ambulance companies have to have their LA County license to operate. Even in LA city, that is why all these companies are going to hearings now


----------



## Leirsyn (Apr 21, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Negative. Effective last year LA County put in place a policy that ALL ambulance companies have to have their LA County license to operate. Even in LA city, that is why all these companies are going to hearings now



Then I dont see why its a big deal if these denied ambulance companies are still running if theyre given the chance to reapply and appeal?


----------



## SkaMedic (Apr 22, 2013)

Leirsyn said:


> Then I dont see why its a big deal if these denied ambulance companies are still running if theyre given the chance to reapply and appeal?



Alpha was denied and I don't believe they appealed. The first to appeal was MedLife and the appeals officer referred it back to the licensing board. After Elite was denied, the appeals officer reversed the licensing board's decision and granted their license right away. Based on the reasons for denial and fairness of the hearing, there is a few things that the hearing officer can do if the company does appeal. The appeal process is VERY expensive and doesn't guarantee a positive outcome. So far we have seen 2 of the larger companies go through this process but a company with 5 ambulances won't be able to afford the appeal process.  Also, this ordinance is fairly new so the licensing board has been making mistakes which have become the basis for appeals. Once the board learns from their mistakes, there will be less grounds for appeal.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 23, 2013)

So per LA County EMS website, Medlife was denied yet again in it's futile quest for licensure. Their appeal is being considered at this time. Why people would stay aboard this sinking ship is beyond me.


----------



## looker (May 25, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> So per LA County EMS website, Medlife was denied yet again in it's futile quest for licensure. Their appeal is being considered at this time. Why people would stay aboard this sinking ship is beyond me.



I find it kind of funny the way the process is going. Medlife filed for county license as they were required and got denied. So they appealed and it appeal officer sent it back to the county ems board which again denied. So now it's going back to appeal officer? What keeps appeal officer from sending it back to ems board? It seems like it's going in circle. The appeal officer should be required to either grant the appeal or deny it. Not do this in circle we go thing.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 31, 2013)

looker said:


> I find it kind of funny the way the process is going. Medlife filed for county license as they were required and got denied. So they appealed and it appeal officer sent it back to the county ems board which again denied. So now it's going back to appeal officer? What keeps appeal officer from sending it back to ems board? It seems like it's going in circle. The appeal officer should be required to either grant the appeal or deny it. Not do this in circle we go thing.



That's ridiculous.....wonder how much longer this is going to drag out.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like June 18 is the day we find out.


----------



## toyskater86 (Jun 5, 2013)

i just want this company to be shut down and have all of their bs dialysis patinets be taken by proper transport......Private Auto!!


----------



## looker (Jun 5, 2013)

toyskater86 said:


> i just want this company to be shut down and have all of their bs dialysis patinets be taken by proper transport......Private Auto!!



Do you really this will happen? If medlife is shutdown, this people will be transported but other company's. Nothing will change for this people.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 5, 2013)

toyskater86 said:


> i just want this company to be shut down and have all of their bs dialysis patinets be taken by proper transport......Private Auto!!



We don't do dialysis transports but there are plenty of patients that cannot be transported by private auto, for a number of reasons, so BLS ambulance transport is a necessity.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 5, 2013)

Robb said:


> We don't do dialysis transports but there are plenty of patients that cannot be transported by private auto, for a number of reasons, so BLS ambulance transport is a necessity.



With all due respect, gurney vans and wheelchair vans are more than capable of transporting the dialysis patients that Medlife currently transports. Of course there are patients who benefit from BLS transport to and from dialysis, but a company like Medlife, who has patients just walk into the ambulance from the side door (I've seen it with my own eyes), they deserve to be shutdown for insurance fraud plain and simple.


----------



## looker (Jun 5, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> With all due respect, gurney vans and wheelchair vans are more than capable of transporting the dialysis patients that Medlife currently transports. Of course there are patients who benefit from BLS transport to and from dialysis, but a company like Medlife, who has patients just walk into the ambulance from the side door (I've seen it with my own eyes), they deserve to be shutdown for insurance fraud plain and simple.


With all due respect can you please name company's that do gurney vans transportation in City of LA and surrounding areas that accept medicaid(medical) being medicare don't pay for that service.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 5, 2013)

looker said:


> With all due respect can you please name company's that do gurney vans transportation in City of LA and surrounding areas that accept medicaid(medical) being medicare don't pay for that service.



Many of the IFT companies in LA also have gurney vans on the side.....Medlife ows Tranzit-line, which does both wheelchair and gurney transports.


----------



## looker (Jun 5, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Many of the IFT companies in LA also have gurney vans on the side.....Medlife ows Tranzit-line, which does both wheelchair and gurney transports.



Please reread my question. Tranzit-line do not accept medicaid for gurney van. Plus if i remember correctly they only have few gurney vans. Rest of them are wheelchair. Majority of vehicle in NEMT industry are wheelchair van. Medicaid just don't pay anything close to what it cost to run it.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 5, 2013)

looker said:


> Please reread my question. Tranzit-line do not accept medicaid for gurney van. Plus if i remember correctly they only have few gurney vans. Rest of them are wheelchair. Majority of vehicle in NEMT industry are wheelchair van. Medicaid just don't pay anything close to what it cost to run it.


I just brought up the fact that gurney vans could do the transporting instead of Medlife employees dressing up as "EMTs" and taking Mr. Spielstinkens to and from dialysis, I never made any mention of medi-caid.


----------



## looker (Jun 5, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> I just brought up the fact that gurney vans could do the transporting instead of Medlife employees dressing up as "EMTs" and taking Mr. Spielstinkens to and from dialysis, I never made any mention of medi-caid.



You have to talk about it as a group. Also in LA City if you're transporting someone by insurance using gurney van, you must employee emt's. Back to insurance, being medicare don't pay for it and medicaid(medi-cal) pays crap, there is no many gurney van out there. So basically you can't substitute ambulance for gurney van. Now if medicare would to pay for it, half of all ambulances would convert to gurney. Need for ambulance would significantly drop.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 6, 2013)

looker said:


> You have to talk about it as a group. Also in LA City if you're transporting someone by insurance using gurney van, you must employee emt's. Back to insurance, being medicare don't pay for it and medicaid(medi-cal) pays crap, there is no many gurney van out there. So basically you can't substitute ambulance for gurney van. Now if medicare would to pay for it, half of all ambulances would convert to gurney. Need for ambulance would significantly drop.



A one week undercover surveillance operation would shut down companies like Medlife and would expose certain physcians who deem patients non-ambulatory who are capable of driving themselves.....I've had a "patient" drive over in their own car, after we took her home from dialysis, to our headquarters to pick up the sweater she left in the rig. Two days later, business as usual. C'mon man.


----------



## looker (Jun 7, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> A one week undercover surveillance operation would shut down companies like Medlife and would expose certain physcians who deem patients non-ambulatory who are capable of driving themselves.....I've had a "patient" drive over in their own car, after we took her home from dialysis, to our headquarters to pick up the sweater she left in the rig. Two days later, business as usual. C'mon man.



So this lady had a good day and drove her self. Who is to say that for ever 1 good day she got, she don't have 20 bad days. The point is if you take ambulance away there is no cheaper service to which they can switch and as either it's not available or if available is not covered by insurance which makes it unaffordable.


----------



## fbemt (Jun 7, 2013)

How long ago did you work for Medlife? To say that all of their dialysis patients can be taken by wheelchair is a bit of a stretch. What about pt on vents and trachs, contracted to fetal, alert x 0 or 1, neuropathy stiffened legs. Do you expect one wheelchair driver to be able to move and transport these patients? 10 - 15% could prob be taken by wheelchair but that goes with just about every ift company in the county.


----------



## Metro EMS News (Jun 9, 2013)

Bottom line there is three methods of transport, two of which the County of Los Angeles regulates.
1. Ambulance transport - staffed by either EMT's, paramedics, or a combination of personnel.
2. Ambulette transport - staffed by EMT's, with a gurney. No medical equipment is in these vans, and
3. Wheelchair van - staffed by CPR-certified employees. (This option is not required to license with the County of Los Angeles).

Businesses accepting payment differs from whether transports are reimbursed. 
Medicare (and some private commercial medical insurance) will pay for ambulance transport that is deemed necessary and appropriate documentation must accompany all billing for individual trips. 
Medicaid (Medi-Cal) will also pay for ambulance transport and ambulette transport, yet the reimbursement amounts are significantly low. This often results in the provider electing to refuse Medicaid payment in lieu of private or commercial medical insurance payments.
Finally wheelchair vans only accept private payments – much like a taxicab. It is very rare to see insurance of any kind routinely pay for these wheelchair trips.

With this being said, it’s no wonder that unscrupulous ambulance providers are so diligent in getting Medicare to pay for patient transportation, especially dialysis patients. When a service has both ambulance and ambulette or wheelchair transportation, the idea is to always get the largest, most secure payment especially for repeat transports. Unfortunately, this leads to providers caving to the pressure and this is the argument we have seen in this thread.

EMS personnel need to ask themselves how much dialysis transport their service does, and whether it is reasonably necessary for the individuals being transported to go by their respective means. When its not, be aware of it. The provider is setting themselves up for an audit, and the employee stands to lose out on work.


----------



## looker (Jun 9, 2013)

Metro EMS News said:


> Bottom line there is three methods of transport, two of which the County of Los Angeles regulates.
> 1. Ambulance transport - staffed by either EMT's, paramedics, or a combination of personnel.
> 2. Ambulette transport - staffed by EMT's, with a gurney. No medical equipment is in these vans, and
> 3. Wheelchair van - staffed by CPR-certified employees. (This option is not required to license with the County of Los Angeles).
> ...


Your post tells me that you only know ems industry and nothing else.  Lacounty do not require license for gurney van at this time. Also wheelchair van transportation is mostly done by medicaid. The people that they transport couldn't never afford private rates.  In addition no private insurance pay for wheelchair transportation unless you consider kaiser contract as private insurance


----------



## mike1390 (Jun 10, 2013)

looker said:


> Your post tells me that you only know ems industry and nothing else.  Lacounty do not require license for gurney van at this time. Also wheelchair van transportation is mostly done by medicaid. The people that they transport couldn't never afford private rates.  In addition no private insurance pay for wheelchair transportation unless you consider kaiser contract as private insurance


----------



## looker (Jun 10, 2013)

mike1390 said:


>



Only grammar? I will take that as compliment being I typed that using a phone


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 10, 2013)

You're grammar is pretty bad in all your posts. 

Many of the regulars use phones or tablets to post and we seem to make it work...

It's painful to read your posts my friend, no offense intended.


----------



## looker (Jun 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> You're grammar is pretty bad in all your posts.
> 
> Many of the regulars use phones or tablets to post and we seem to make it work...
> 
> It's painful to read your posts my friend, no offense intended.



None taken. Will try to proof read it prior to posting in the future.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't claim to know a lot about insurance, reimbursements or how it all works but it seems to me that if a company is asking you to document medical necessity for an ambulance transport and your patient is walking from their home, climbing in the side door and sitting on the bench that there's no way to do it legally...it seems like some insurance would pay for gurney vans but from what I'm gathering its not enough to run a business on. Someone also brought up a valid point that you're probably going to need two people to move a patient that truly requires gurney transport.

Like I said in a previous post, we don't do dialysis transports. Maybe once in a blue moon but I've never personally done one in two years, so I don't understand how there's such a huge market for BLS companies to survive on them alone in other areas.


----------



## looker (Jun 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> I don't claim to know a lot about insurance, reimbursements or how it all works but it seems to me that if a company is asking you to document medical necessity for an ambulance transport and your patient is walking from their home, climbing in the side door and sitting on the bench that there's no way to do it legally...it seems like some insurance would pay for gurney vans but from what I'm gathering its not enough to run a business on. Someone also brought up a valid point that you're probably going to need two people to move a patient that truly requires gurney transport.
> 
> Like I said in a previous post, we don't do dialysis transports. Maybe once in a blue moon but I've never personally done one in two years, so I don't understand how there's such a huge market for BLS companies to survive on them alone in other areas.


Robb you're totally correct on medical necessity. In Los Angeles County there are plenty of elderly people that are currently using ambulance and could instead use gurney van instead. The issue is that only medicaid pays for gurney van and rates are extremely low.


----------



## Wheel (Jun 10, 2013)

mike1390 said:


>



It kills me that this is using the wrong form of "your." I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and hope it was on purpose.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 10, 2013)

Wheel said:


> It kills me that this is using the wrong form of "your." I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and hope it was on *porpoise*.



 Sorry. Pet peeve.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 10, 2013)

I just find it amusing how this thread went from whether or not Medlife really is a great company to work for to how they're seemingly about to get their county license pulled to a debate over the merits of dialysis-mobile "ambulance" companies.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 10, 2013)

It correlates to the topic though. Personally, if they're asking me to fabricate a medical need for ambulance transport when it's not there then it's not a great company to work for.

Add them getting their license popped and it seals the deal.


----------



## mike1390 (Jun 10, 2013)

Wheel said:


> It kills me that this is using the wrong form of "your." I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and hope it was on purpose.




That was kind of the joke, so people with horrible grammer would understand it.


----------



## Wheel (Jun 10, 2013)

mike1390 said:


> That was kind of the joke, so people with horrible grammer would understand it.



I will be stealing that. Thank you.


----------



## mike1390 (Jun 10, 2013)

no problem took me forever to find one like it. lol


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 20, 2013)

Apparently yesterday's LA County EMS licensure hearing didn't include Medlife. This company gets to live another day.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 20, 2013)

I saw a Medlife rig on the 10 earlier today and all I could think was whether or not today was their last day, guess not just yet


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 20, 2013)

I still don't understand why people are staying on that sinking ship....maybe the possibility of unemployment?


----------



## Woodtownemt (Jun 20, 2013)

I think the crews there now figure they make more than unemployment will pay. As long as the checks don't bounce. Pretty sure by now everyone will be keeping an out for openings.


----------



## looker (Jun 20, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> I still don't understand why people are staying on that sinking ship....maybe the possibility of unemployment?



What makes you think they are sinking? I haven't seen them formally be denied by appeal officer, have you? It's possible that the appeal officer will just grand appeal like they did to elite ambulance and that will be the end. We will probably find out in the next few month.


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 23, 2013)

I saw them picking up out of the ER at Whittier Presbeteryian friday.  Thought they couldn't do that?


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 23, 2013)

PIH? Well you have to go through the ER to get to the floor for IFTs for one. I'm not aware of any restrictions on who can pick up out of the ER itself beyond normal county protocols for BLS/ALS/CCT that I'm aware of. I've picked up patients out of ERs going back to SNFs or if they're stabilized for non emergency BLS transport to another hospitals ER for insurance reasons or whatever (I.e. a Kaiser member gets taken to the ER at PIH, after they're stabilized, Kaiser'll want them transferred to one of their facilities)


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 23, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> PIH? Well you have to go through the ER to get to the floor for IFTs for one. I'm not aware of any restrictions on who can pick up out of the ER itself beyond normal county protocols for BLS/ALS/CCT that I'm aware of. I've picked up patients out of ERs going back to SNFs or if they're stabilized for non emergency BLS transport to another hospitals ER for insurance reasons or whatever (I.e. a Kaiser member gets taken to the ER at PIH, after they're stabilized, Kaiser'll want them transferred to one of their facilities)



That does count as operating in the county which they don't have a right to correct?


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 23, 2013)

gonefishing said:


> That does count as operating in the county which they don't have a right to correct?



"The Ambulance Operator Business License for the following company was denied by the Ambulance Licensing Hearing Board on April 18, 2013; however, an appeal of this decision and a request for a stay (which would allow the company to continue operating in the cities for which they are properly licensed pending the outcome of their appeal) was received by the Business License Commission Office on May 15, 2013, the decision of the Business/Ambulance License Appeals Officer regarding the stay and appeal, is pending:
 Med-Life Ambulance Services, Inc."

Very bottom of the pending applications list on the LA County EMS Agency website
http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/AmbulanceLicensing/AmbOperAppReceived.pdf


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 23, 2013)

In other words Medlife is circling the drain, but can still operate until the appeals officer makes their ruling. 

My question is is how likely is the appeals to say no, if that happens are they shut down for good or can they appeal again?

If appeals says yes, would ML be good to go then? Or are there more hoops to jump through after?


----------



## looker (Jun 26, 2013)

The following was posted on la county ems website
"The Ambulance Operator Business License for the following company was denied by the Ambulance Licensing Hearing Board on April 18, 2013; however, their appeal is in process and during this time they have obtained a stay which allows the company to continue operating in the cities for which they are properly licensed pending the outcome of their appeal:
 Med-Life Ambulance Services, Inc.
The Business/Ambulance License Appeals Officer has scheduled an appeal hearing for the above company on July 8, 2013."


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 26, 2013)

How many appeals do they get before they have to close down?


----------



## looker (Jun 26, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> How many appeals do they get before they have to close down?



Wrong question, the correct question is how many times does appeal officer accept appeal before granting them a win . I have a feeling that after hearing, appeal officer will grant them a win and be done with it.


----------



## emergency123 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Medlife hearing*

any word??


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 9, 2013)

I wonder how their hearing went as well....


----------



## emergency123 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Medlife hearing*

Well I'm sure the Appeals officer is getting tired of the back and forth between Medlife and LACoEMS hearing officers....I bet the Appeals officer will grant Medlife and I sure if that happens, Medlife will be closely scrutinized/monitored ect.


----------



## Tired of the fools (Jul 23, 2013)

*MedLife Ambulance County Licensing*

I just found out that the County of Los Angeles Business/Ambulance License Appeals office has overruled the denial of licensing for MedLife Ambulance. 

As the starting header states of this forum, "MedLife Ambulance is a great company to work for!". I am sure over the next few years all will see that this is a true statement. I am glad I stayed with the company through the hard times and look forward to the future with them.


----------



## toyskater86 (Jul 23, 2013)

oh wow! i guess whats fair is fair, if they do have anything that would deny them a license it would be discovered on their renewal.  I hope they update the county website soon so we can see it on paper.


----------



## emergency123 (Jul 23, 2013)

*medlife appeals*

It was like a cat fight.. Finally the Appeals Office brought the water hose to break up the fight between the board and Med-Life...h34r:


----------



## Medic496 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Process Validity*

That makes two companies that have had the appeal overturn the Hearing Board.  The process must be looked at.  The initial license process should be fair.  Many companies have operated in LA County for years without problems or County Licensure.  Active enforcement is the solution, and mandatory participation in the EMS system.


----------



## emergency123 (Jul 25, 2013)

*MedLife Ambulance continues*

Med-Life Ambulance Service. Inc.
 (Business/Ambulance Appeals Officer)
  Referral) -- Denied overturned by
 Ambulance/Business LIcense Appeals Officer-*Approved*


----------



## Gordoemt (Aug 6, 2013)

mike1390 said:


> For some one who has been in EMS for 21 years and who claims to be  a paramedic in so-cal, I would imagine you know how LA city and LA county operate. I suggest everyone educate themselves on 911 areas so new EMTs are not "tricked" "duped" or swindled by these claims about being able to run 911 in an area that is clearly not up for grabs.
> 
> heres a little nugget for everyone- If LAFD runs 911 in whatever area you are talking about....100% of the time they will not use a private ambulance company.
> 
> ...



That I not true. I have several buddy's that work for Amr who are medics and they go on scene if the county fire guys are cool the Amr medic will run the show start lines push their meds ect and the squad and engine would cancel out.


----------



## mike1390 (Aug 6, 2013)

Gordoemt said:


> That I not true. I have several buddy's that work for Amr who are medics and they go on scene if the county fire guys are cool the Amr medic will run the show start lines push their meds ect and the squad and engine would cancel out.



You just made my point... "If the county fire guys are cool with them" meaning you will be nothing but county fires yes man. Trust me I know. I worked as a medic with the county fire guys I know how it works. There are no 911 paramedics in LaCo besides fire. Being an IFT medic who happenes to be given a 911 call is different, same with a medic who is working on a BLS unit and county fire "lets them" start an IV. A squad will never cancel the engine and vice versa because there is a IFT paramedic unit that has been thrown into the 911 rotation on scene.


----------



## Gordoemt (Aug 6, 2013)

mike1390 said:


> You just made my point... "If the county fire guys are cool with them" meaning you will be nothing but county fires yes man. Trust me I know. I worked as a medic with the county fire guys I know how it works. There are no 911 paramedics in LaCo besides fire. Being an IFT medic who happenes to be given a 911 call is different, same with a medic who is working on a BLS unit and county fire "lets them" start an IV. A squad will never cancel the engine and vice versa because there is a IFT paramedic unit that has been thrown into the 911 rotation on scene.



No. In Santa Clarita and Lancaster Amr has als units that post for 911 not just ift. And yes if an engine and squad go on scene and an ALS Amr unit on scene too and the Amr unit can handle BOTH the engine and squad will cancel I know this for a fact because I've been on scene seeing this.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 6, 2013)

Private 911 ALS as I know it does not exist in LA County. Gordo, look at Kern County or San Bernadino for real private 911 ALS EMS.


----------



## mike1390 (Aug 6, 2013)

Gordoemt said:


> No. In Santa Clarita and Lancaster Amr has als units that post for 911 not just ift. And yes if an engine and squad go on scene and an ALS Amr unit on scene too and the Amr unit can handle BOTH the engine and squad will cancel I know this for a fact because I've been on scene seeing this.




Ok bud. Clearly you know more because your friends are medics. I was just sharing first hand knowledge due to having working in this system for many years. Yes I have had LaCoFd medics let me do all kinds of things that they weren't supposed to do ie; letting me start IVs push meds. Yeah I was a medic but on an LA county 911 call, by county contract private medics are not supposed to function as medics. They are there for BLS transport only. If AMRs medics that run IFTs get to play on a 911 call it is because somebody is breaking the rules not because they are allowed too. Lets put it this way... If their call went to court and it was found out that private medics were rendering care when they were not supposed to, people would be losing their jobs.


----------



## jgmedic (Aug 6, 2013)

Gordoemt said:


> No. In Santa Clarita and Lancaster Amr has als units that post for 911 not just ift. And yes if an engine and squad go on scene and an ALS Amr unit on scene too and the Amr unit can handle BOTH the engine and squad will cancel I know this for a fact because I've been on scene seeing this.



That's cool but it's against county policy, not saying it doesn't happen, but it's definitely not supposed to. Again, as many have said, there are no private medics running primary ALS 911 in LACo.


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Aug 6, 2013)

According to a couple of buddies of mine who work for LA county, there are rare times where no squad is available and/or has a ridiculously extended response time and in that case a private unit has acted as the ALS unit provided they are so equipped and staffed. Remember, LA County is still in the dark ages and requires 2 medics to run 911 ALS. It also does not make sense to wait on scene when ALS is there. And there are fire department medics who will hand off stuff to AMR medics, but it is completely at their discretion.  At no time, can a private unit cancel incoming fire resources as the fire department is the jurisdictional provider. They can try but again, its up to the responding fire companies if they want to. Have there been exceptions? Probably; but that is the way it is supposed to be on paper. 

If you want to be the only ALS on scene, look to Kern County. They are only a short distance north of the AV/Santa Clarita and the private ambulance is in charge no ifs, and, or buts.


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 6, 2013)

Gordoemt said:


> No. In Santa Clarita and Lancaster Amr has als units that post for 911 not just ift. And yes if an engine and squad go on scene and an ALS Amr unit on scene too and the Amr unit can handle BOTH the engine and squad will cancel I know this for a fact because I've been on scene seeing this.



Lol OK Buddy, you keep thinking that.


----------



## SkiMaskWay (Jul 15, 2014)

dl1245 said:


> I used to work there for 6 months up until I moved last month
> Starting pay is 10.50 with basically unlimited hours. Days are usually 5 days per week with only 10 and 24 her shifts so everyone gets overtime
> The rigs are all pretty good, the mgmt is all pretty chill, and they try to do only legit calls. I've never run a blatantly illegal call like others have said at their company
> 50% dialysis calls, 30% er/ hospital, 20% psych seems about right. Thing I liked about this company was they made sure EMT looked proffesional and rigs were clean. They won't have medics anytime soon,but do run plenty of RT/RN calls. They always are hiring, so apply and your chances are good. One weird thing is they doont have any tests pre employment. They have stations in OC, covina area and LA.. IMO one of the better/ more legit places to work for IFT in so Cal. Hope this helps.



Test prep employment??? What kinda test you mean drug test, driving test, test for STDs ? What kinda test would these private ift  companies require?


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 15, 2014)

SkiMaskWay said:


> Test prep employment??? What kinda test you mean drug test, driving test, test for STDs ? What kinda test would these private ift  companies require?


Well since apart of the Glendale club of businesses,   urine sample and thats it.
Try Amr, Bowers, CARE,MC cormick,Pacific, BIG names.  Stay away from anything related to Glendale or has a phone number on the side of the rigs.  More stability, more room to grow, legit business practices.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 15, 2014)

SkiMaskWay said:


> Test prep employment??? What kinda test you mean drug test, driving test, test for STDs ? What kinda test would these private ift  companies require?



Must be different out there, but here in NM and TX, it's common for companies (including primarily IFT companies, but keep in mind private 911 providers are common here) to administer a written, practical, and PAT to prospective candidates.


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 15, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Must be different out there, but here in NM and TX, it's common for companies (including primarily IFT companies, but keep in mind private 911 providers are common here) to administer a written, practical, and PAT to prospective candidates.


Thats the same here for everywhere but anything usually based in Glendale.  Usually based on the high turn over rate, these companies need warm bodys also mind you most of the owners have no ems experience not even an emt license they own a gas station or 2 or a tow company, taxi company.


----------



## SkiMaskWay (Jul 15, 2014)

gonefishing said:


> Oh man im so sorry you had to go through that! gcti is on the same level as medlife.  I hope you guys get jobs soon.  That particular owner owned a mobil gas station managed/co owned a car wash.  The other guy a tow company.  Wtf are they doing in ems is beyond me!



That's funny that you mention that about the Mobil gas station I was just speaking to one of the Employees where we fuel up and he told me that the owner knows the owner of the gas station


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 15, 2014)

SkiMaskWay said:


> That's funny that you mention that about the Mobil gas station I was just speaking to one of the Employees where we fuel up and he told me that the owner knows the owner of the gas station


LOL! he more than likely is.  I know you can't say what happened but thats the way the cookie crumbles.  Hope they raid them all.


----------



## SkiMaskWay (Jul 15, 2014)

gonefishing said:


> LOL! he more than likely is.  I know you can't say what happened but thats the way the cookie crumbles.  Hope they raid them all.



Los Angeles County has a diseased EMS system


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 15, 2014)

SkiMaskWay said:


> Los Angeles County has a diseased EMS system


Definitely.   I myself have reported fraud before.  Thats MY money YOUR money pretty much sucked out of our pocket for a patient that can jump, kick sing a song and dance to and from your gurney.  Medlifes guilty of it.lol


----------



## SkiMaskWay (Jul 15, 2014)

gonefishing said:


> Definitely.   I myself have reported fraud before.  Thats MY money YOUR money pretty much sucked out of our pocket for a patient that can jump, kick sing a song and dance to and from your gurney.  Medlifes guilty of it.lol



Not to mention how. They treat their employees and how bad they pay no benefits no appreciation whatsoever .straight crooks man. All of them are crooked to a degree


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 15, 2014)

SkiMaskWay said:


> Not to mention how. They treat their employees and how bad they pay no benefits no appreciation whatsoever .straight crooks man. All of them are crooked to a degree


Yea and its funny to see how L.A. blames it all on OC because their process is relaxed.  I think they need to clean up L.A.  I could make a list of companpies but all you would have to do is visit your local dialysis center.lol


----------



## EmsEnigma (Mar 25, 2015)

For any new EMT looking for a job... I strongly advise to look somewhere else. The EMTs here for the most part are great but if youre looking for somewhere that you want to be treated with respect and not played stupid with, there are plenty of other legitimate companies that have much more to offer. This is a basically a dead end company with very little chance of any raises or promotions.


----------



## toyskater86 (Mar 27, 2015)

Yep, they moved out of their Garden Grove station and rumor is that they are consolidating/downsizing their Operations. I'm not sure if they even still have their Covina Station (I believe it was in Covina). I foresee a lot of the smaller companies restructuring their operations to accommodate the lack of timely medicare reimbursements, and that is if a company is still on electronic billing, if they go to paper, forget it you might as well close, not saying its impossible to spring back from it but it is really difficult.


----------



## EmsEnigma (Jun 2, 2015)

There is no incentive to work at Medlife Ambulance. It used to be a place where you could feel comfortable to work at but as of recently they've eliminated a lot of what made it barely comfortable.
In the end, this company is just a road to nowhere. You come here to collect a check (which have had history of bouncing) and that's it. 

-no 24s
-no call bonus
-no raise
-no promotions
-illegal double shifts without overtime
-unpaid lunch


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 2, 2015)

EmsEnigma said:


> There is no incentive to work at Medlife Ambulance. It used to be a place where you could feel comfortable to work at but as of recently they've eliminated a lot of what made it barely comfortable.
> In the end, this company is just a road to nowhere. You come here to collect a check (which have had history of bouncing) and that's it.
> 
> -no 24s
> ...


That's the Jacob way!  sounds like you guys need a labor lawyer and a union.lol. If you would like any assistance PM me.


----------



## EmsEnigma (Jun 4, 2015)

Medlife ambulance, put that place on isolation


----------



## toyskater86 (Jan 23, 2017)

well MedLife shut down this past Friday lol


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 23, 2017)

toyskater86 said:


> well MedLife shut down this past Friday lol


LOL!!!!!! WHAT!?!?! than who took over Good Sams Heart transports?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 23, 2017)

Who really cares?!


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 23, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Who really cares?!




Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Ambuwatcher (Jan 23, 2017)

toyskater86 said:


> well MedLife shut down this past Friday lol


And so it begins


----------



## fatkid (Jan 24, 2017)

I guess I will go to an Ambulnz hiring event


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 24, 2017)

Honestly speaking, if I could not move out of LA County and wanted to work for a company that gave me decent experience it would be CARE.

Again this is from a basics perspective with limited options. They're owned by a global giant, they're well-established, and they offer a legitimate array of options in the field from BLS ("fire calls"), to ALS, and CCT.

They're the dominant force in LA and Orange County, and cover anything from the ghettos of South (central) LA, to the posh hoity toity areas in Orange County. They do bite way too hard on the big red weenie for my taste, but hey ya' gotta pull people in somehow I suppose.

If you can move, well that goes without saying.


----------



## EmsEnigma (Jan 26, 2017)

Honestly, Medlife should've disappeared a long time ago given their history. Most of the EMT's there I say will be lucky to get paid their final dues.


----------

